# Claymont Skiff 1st trip fish report



## jeross

Great stuff! Congrats on getting the skiff slimed and making your son's day besides.


----------



## Big_Fish

Very well done! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## kdhs10

Nice job guys, looks like she is running pretty good.


----------



## jimbarn1961

Running GREAT, Fishes Better  

Thanks Kyle!!!


----------



## phishphood

Fantastic first trip. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## HighSide25

see it saturday? looking good


----------



## jimbarn1961

Depends if there are two or three of us going. It definatly is a two man Skiff if u want to fish comfortably. 
It took us ten months to catch our first redfish and we put two in the boat our first trip out  
Me thinks that is good MOJO


----------



## Gramps

Sweet. Now you have to teach me how to catch the big trout! ;D


----------



## Flyline

great job guys!


----------



## HaMm3r

That's a great first fish and a good maiden voyage!


----------



## Pole_benda

Holy smokes! This was my first boat! I mean my actual first boat! This boat has done me good, caught a ton of fish off of it and was sad to let it go. I am happy it still has all the mojo that was left on it for me when I bought it. I forwarded this link to the person that built the deck, and the very first owner of the boat. Hopefully he will tell you how good the boat was to him as well. Good luck and I hope it brings you a lot more mojo for years to come! 

Kyle did you get yourself a new boat? Guess what I no longer live in Florida...  But I do live in Louisiana now. and my new baby is loving it.


----------



## kdhs10

Hey Anthony, I see you finally made it over here.  No, I don't have a new boat yet, I need to pay off some debt first and then start looking around again.


----------



## jimbarn1961

Pleasure to meet you Anthony,
Would love to talk with original owner if possible. Any original pix B4 and after? The boat has landed a good home as I have two teenage boys who will be fishing it heavy as well as myself when only one boy goes along as it is really comfortable 2 person boat not three. And yes as my son stated on our way home after our first awsome outing I think this boat still has some awsome fish catching MOJO


----------



## Pole_benda

Yeah before I bought my current boat I fished local tourney's here and did really well with it, it  could get into a lot of shallower areas and filling gas up wasnt hard on the bank. The boat has caught everything, not to mention 25lb king just outside the pass in PC. It is a great boat. I am glad it found a great home! Here are pics that I have on the boat.


----------



## jimbarn1961

Thanks for the boats history and pix, greatly appreciated.


----------



## kanaka1000

Nice to see the 'Mont is still a fish catcher.  I was the original owner.









  The hull was the 3rd one popped, believe there was a total of 5 built before the builder/boatyard parted ways.  NO MORE were built.  The front and rear deck areas are built w/epoxy and glass.  Always wondered what it would have been like with a jackplate on her.
Don't want to derail your fishing report, E-mail me if you want more info and building pictures.
Mark


----------



## jimbarn1961

As a matter of fact, stay tuned I got a jplate from Gramps will be installing soon.  Check back for followups.  
Kanaka thanks wonderful glasswork and well thought out front deck.  Love it, Love it, Love it!!  
*Sorry guys was playing in photobucket and lost all my pix, have reposted them again for u here*


----------



## D_Crail

> Nice to see the 'Mont is still a fish catcher.  I was the original owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hull was the 3rd one popped, believe there was a total of 5 built before the builder/boatyard parted ways.  NO MORE were built.  The front and rear deck areas are built w/epoxy and glass.  Always wondered what it would have been like with a jackplate on her.
> Don't want to derail your fishing report, E-mail me if you want more info and building pictures.
> Mark


I have one of these Claymont hulls here in Georgia,I would love to see the build pictures and find out more info on the builders,would like to have the front deck on my boat...Very cool!!!!!!


----------

